# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.4.7

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.4.7 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*   Improve MTK 657x Read/Write/Format FunctionAdd onekey boot function for MTK CPU(First in the world)Improve CoolSand CPU bootloaderAdd CoolSand missing bootloaderUpdate Main software to V3.4.7Other small report bugs fixed  *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*  As   usual, Version 3.4.7 request install Suite version 2.1.6 at first,We   recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to   new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download   that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!   
Best regards! 
Mcnbox Team

----------

